# Black 'eye-liner' - colour question....



## Korat (Jun 2, 2011)

Little stray cat at work is tabby and white, his face is predominantly white, but he has serious black eyeliner :lol: and black lips and gums, his nose is pink, but outlined in black all the way round.

Is this typical of any particular colouration? 

He has so much white its hard to tell if he's mackeral or spotted tabby - his tabby patches are grey (silver) but he does have the tiniest amount of what looks like ' light brown' on his faces and say the rims of his ears.

He's a pretty little thing anyway :-o


----------



## marie73 (Jul 12, 2006)

I don't think it has to do with any specific breed. Charlee used to have serious Goth eyes when she was younger:










She still does, but they don't show as much.


----------



## cooncatbob (May 27, 2011)

My Samantha had black around her mouth, looked like she had lipstick on.


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

It's typical for brown tabbies. Black gums is more unusual though.


----------



## tghsmith (Dec 9, 2010)

the yeti monster's hairs closest to this eyes are dark black as if he had eyeliner.. yes he has some tabby in there..


----------



## spotty cats (Sep 23, 2011)

As said, typical for brown tabby coloured/patterned cats.

Are his gums all black or pink with black splotches?


----------

